# rattle noise



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

ive had a rattle noise for about a month now... i thought it was from my airfilter cuz it had a crack in it that i patched up (ghetto i know, but i orderd a new one soon after) well i just got my new one today and it still rattles. then i opend the hood and it kinda sounded like it was coming from the fuel filter for some reason... so i went and bought a new fuel filter (once again, kinda needed one anyway) and the noise is still there. it happens loudest around 2000-2500 RPM w/ mid throttle. im not sure if theres something going out or what, even if it isnt a problem i want it fixed cuz its really annoying. 
thanks
steve


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

possibly an exhaust stud leak... let the engine cool down, then feel around the exhaust manifolds for missing studs.


----------

